# Mt. Fuji Serenades for Japanese Instruments



## chee_zee (Aug 16, 2010)

A bunch of solo works for various japanese instruments. There's also a 4 person percussion ensemble work. Scores I've been working on getting as much of these performed as possible. I'll update as time goes by I guess. For now, I do have a few in-progress recordings to the first several movements of the shakuhachi piece from a performer that shall for now go unmentioned.
http://www.youngcomposers.com/music/2603/mt-fuji-serenades-for-japanese-instruments/


----------

